# Chicago Roofing School...legit or waste of time?



## rockroofer (Sep 25, 2014)

I just took my residential test yesterday morning in Hillside (Chicago, IL) and while walking in, I received a business card from a gentleman. This card was for a Chicago Roofing School (http://www.chicagoroofingschool.com/). At the bottom of the home page, it says it is Copyright 2012-2013 Contractor License Training Center.

I've tried doing some reviews on the message board, and others, as well as google, bing, yelp, etc and haven't really found much. I found only a few on google but couldn't verify them so who know's if they are legit or forced. My questions are:

Has anyone been to this school?

Does it legitimately help people out with good, valuable information or is it just....whatever?

I called and spoke with them and they said they price was $2,800 for a three and a half day class (M/T/W 8-4, Th 8-12) and includes instruction, books (not NRCA but books they have put together to condense the information, down to the nity grity stuff that is most important vs 2,400+ pages of redundant reading), cd's with the powerpoints from the class, test cost, etc. They also stated that if you fail the test, you can retake the class one time for free. In closing, they had also stated that they have had a 100% success rate (no call backs to retake the class due to test failure) and had a class limit of 20 students.

Sorry for the long post but just curious if people really spend that much money on this class to secure their roofing license. I get it, they are providing a service to make things easier, but it still seems like a high cost.

Thanks for any insight or opinions anyone can offer!


----------



## SophiaM (Nov 10, 2014)

Not sure if this will help but take a look at their reviews online - i.e. here - plus.google.com/+Chicagoroofingschool/ and may be even contact one of the reviewers - probably the one who posted bad review


----------



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

they have no visibility in BBB. They registered their web site in 2012....so they appear to be very new. Also their company contact for their domain registration is a gmail account so I think they are very small. Site traffic is almost non-existent but that might be expected in this category. My guess is they are a one or two person operation and might well know the roofing business well. I'd check them out at the instructor level. Who are they, what have they done, what do they know. They might be a really good resource.

Jesse
www.eliteroofingnw.com
Elite Roofing Seattle


----------



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

by the way, couldn't find any spam, scam, complaint listings....

Jesse
www.eliteroofingnw.com


----------



## highqualityroofing (Apr 18, 2017)

I am a roofer with 25 years experience. I was surprised that my experience is get nothing on the state exam. I tried to pass by my own, but I failed with 34% score. 
I was starting shopping around *Chicago* and found *ChicagoRoofingSchool.com.*
They have a great customer service and provide me with whole information I need to get my *Roofing* License. The class was great, instructor super professional and he knows what he is talking about. 
After taking a class I passed with 92% score. 
It worth every penny!!! 

John


----------



## sharpadam (Apr 19, 2017)

I think you are all-right to have your suspicions since there is a lot which is not clear, who are the people involved, their past experiences and genuine reviews.


----------



## Chicagoroofingschool (Apr 2, 2019)

Hello all,

I am one of the Roofing associates from Chicago Roofing School. I understand your concerns about our school. We have been assisting students obtain their Illinois Roofing Contractors License sense 2011. Upon reading the posts, they are correct. We are a small office staffed with 5 full time associates. What we offer in our course is consolidating NRCA books into what is necessary to know for the state exam. Why is that important? Because only one person for a roofing company is a designated party for the roofing company. Does that person have to be the one on the roof? Can that person be a secretary for the company? Therefor, why would a license holder need to study over 2,400 pages and many novels of NCRA books to learn the trade? We consolidated our book to direct you to the necessities to get your roofing license. Yes we offer if you happen to fail the exam, the next upcoming course free of charge. Our objective is to assist you with obtaining the license, assisting with the application process, and getting you on your way to becoming a successful licensed business. People like to say we are pricey.... well let me put some insight into that. We have an office with staff available 9am-5pm Monday thru Friday to assist with any questions you may have. Our instructor has an educational license and background and holds multiple license across multiple states. He has been nationally recognized by multiple news agencies and contractor associations in his educational expertise in the construction industries. There is a review of a person who stated they have numerous years of roofing experience and failed the state exam with a 34%. With the knowledge of our course behind him, he passed with a 92%. 

If you want to review more information, we are on youtube, social media, our website is www.chicagoroofingschool.com 

As well, we offer Exam preparation courses for the Illinois Public Adjusters License.
Information about that is located at our website at www.paillinoisschool.com

Greatly appreciate your time


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Don't know about this -I'd avoid


----------



## skintscot (May 23, 2019)

Sounds like a waste of time to me...


----------

